# removing paint from exterior brick



## flashme18 (May 15, 2008)

I am about to give an estimate for removing paint from a brick foundation. I have never done a paint removal job before. What is the best product to remove the paint? 

I know that it can take multiple applications of the stripping chemical to get the paint off. What is the best method to remove the paint. What tools do you use to remove the paint?

What should I tell the potential customer about the nuissance of paint removal? I cant guarantee perfection, can I? For example, what happens if i cant get all the paint off without destroying a bit of the brick. (wire brush crumbles some of brick?)

Thanks


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

No offense intended Flash but I'm gonna give you my honest opinion. You might want to pass on this job or recommend to your customer that you can sub this out for them but it sounds like you've got too many big questions to provide an accurate estimate and then go into the job and perform the work like a pro, efficiently and with quality. 

If you do go ahead then you'll need to give more detail (pictures would be great) for recommendations as to the chemicals or stripping process to recommend but as for price, I would say time + materials. Paint stripping production rates are very difficult to estimate.


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

We use a number of methods, depending on where the paint is, how much paint needs to be removed, how long it's been there, etc.

Among the methods we use are: stripper, pressure washing, sandpaper, an old brick (seriously). We do not guarantee complete removal.

Brian Phillips


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Only stripped brick once & used spray Bix & a wire brush. Worked great. Wear saftey glasses, I learned the hard way.


----------



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

murratic acid


----------



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

murratic acid,if that don't work I like to say when in trouble M.E.K


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Whoa... I am not the only one that knows the magic of the "brick" eraser to get paint off of brick.


----------



## flashme18 (May 15, 2008)

nextlevelpaintco. said:


> murratic acid,if that don't work I like to say when in trouble M.E.K


 
muriatic acid? that stuff scares me with the warning label. 

to the first gentleman that replied..its definitely a job i might want to pass along. i assume the work is tedious and is an open estimate like wallpaper removal/prep wall for paint. If i use a chemical for stripping paint..it could take gallons and gallons of that crap and its expensive!


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

Educate me on the muriatic. Doesn't the muriatic eat at the mortar and brick face more than the paint?

Flash, it can be expensive. I give hard estimates for almost everything we do but paint stripping as a rule is time + materials


----------



## flashme18 (May 15, 2008)

here are some pix of the brick foundation..it is one ugly paint scheme!!!! 


I was thinking of suggesting to remove flaking paint and repaint the foundation a brick red color, since thats the look they are going for. The bricks need to be repointed. There is one spot with efflourescence. 

Is there any way to fill those gaps in the brick without repointing or whatever..I am not a mason. 

What color scheme would u suggest for this house? It would look amazing with a great paint job.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Man i would not touch that job with a ten foot pole.Also muriatic acid will not touch the paint, don't even try it.If the brick had no paint on it that would be fine, but acid will not harm rubber. Professional sand blasting would do it. I think thats about it.


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

I agree with John about the muratic acid. It won't work. Sandblasting is your best way to go but, being that it's an older home and all, it could damage that brick. Looks like the paint is peeling away from the brick. I would try a heavy stripping agent followed by a good power washing. Expect a few applications and washes. Don't guarantee full removal and suggest repainting the brick rather than stripping it. 

As far as paint schemes, I would print some pictures of old victorians online and show them to the HO. We are painters, not designers - and- your opinion on a beautiful color may send the HO running for the hills. I do everything in my power to not assist with colors. Instead, I'll bring in third party sources like magazines, etc. I also have a designer that will do a one day color consult for my clients free of charge. It helps my clients a lot so you may want to discuss that with some of your local designers. It's beneficial to them because if they impress the client, they may get some work out of it.

Lastly, get yourself a computer program where you can paint the house on your comp before you do it on the home. I use PPG Visions. It's Good for homes like these where many different colors would look good.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I would try a test spot with Bix. I used it on about a 8x15 wall. Took me 2 days I think. From those photos it doesn't look like all that much brick?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

You may just take some good picture and email them to you local sand blaster company and let them give you a ballpark bid over the phone.I have done this. Who knows they may need some work and give you a good price.Looks like it not off the ground too far anyway. It dosen't take then any time to do it.


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

John has a pretty good point. Nice idea.


----------



## scpainting (Sep 13, 2008)

hope theres no lead on those bricks.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

dont strip that brick dude,,,,it needs tuck pointing more than anything,,,,tuck point and paint it.


----------



## flashme18 (May 15, 2008)

JNLP said:


> I would try a test spot with Bix. I used it on about a 8x15 wall. Took me 2 days I think. From those photos it doesn't look like all that much brick?


 
brick goes all the way around the house foundation..but all in all its maybe 100-120 linear feet. wall is about 3 feet high . 

i am suggesting to the homeowner to just paint it red if they are going for a brick look. Its going to be cheaper and will look better than attempting to strip the bricks. Ive heard that bricks are usually painted for a reason.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

yes, certainly forego the most important step>>>>tuckpointing.


----------



## flashme18 (May 15, 2008)

johnthepainter said:


> yes, certainly forego the most important step>>>>tuckpointing.


 
you posted while i was typing my post, so i never saw it.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

use a right angel grinder and remove the loose stuff

then use a margin trowel or a bag to fill the voids

you will be a hero, and it will look great

remove the excess mortar with the muratic acid and a stiff bristled brush mentioned before in this thread

that house will paint up nicely,,,nice project


----------



## Boyfromthenorth (Jun 18, 2008)

It going to take forever. I did a strip job like that last year. pneumatic grinder with wire bristles. Then a layer of block filler to clean up the marring of the brick my grinder did and two coats of 100% acrylic. Yucka, long job which will always result in an HO thinking it took too long.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

that's why I said there are people that do this stuff for a living, we need to know when we can get the job done, and when to call in the big gun's.That what specialized subs do.We don't have to tell them how to do the job.Just plan on repointing after, but all this will cost money and you have to kind of know what the client really is wanting and what they are prepared to pay for a job done right.If they just don't want to spend the money try to sell them on a repaint like you talked about.Hope this helps, but you know what you need to do if you have been doing this for a few years anyway. good luck.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

yes, the specialized big guns for a foundation.


----------



## timplex (Aug 3, 2010)

The best way I can see is to sandblast the paint off the brick.
or else you could caulk the seams and just repaint.
How mush is the owner willing to go for? just feel them out, but show confidence in your own abilities.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

Do yourself a favor and check out Peel Away or Smart Strip

http://www.dumondchemicals.com/


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

here is a job i did last year. I just painted them, seemed like the easiest way. Sandblasting em would have chewed them up pretty good, was not going to fool with any kind of paint stripper.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Holy thread resurrection!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Kinda glad they did I never read it. Interesting thread. 

Wonder did he ever take the job?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Harry said:


> Do yourself a favor and check out Peel Away or Smart Strip
> 
> http://www.dumondchemicals.com/



+1 on the Peel Away


----------

